# Stanley #13-052 plough plane



## BigJohn (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello. I recently bought this plough plane for $30 and shipping was $42 from Canada. Do you think this is a good price?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Very reasonable.


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

If it is complete and not broken. You got a steal.


----------



## BigJohn (Sep 6, 2007)

It is complete, doesnt even have scratches on it and the irons have not been sharpened. Of course I am strictly a user and wouldnt care about scratches, but still thought the price was good. Thanks for the input.


----------

